#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  C# and Dot Net Platform over JAVA?

## asim

is dot net plateform is better to choose then java sun microsystem as profession???





  Similar Threads: Cross-Platform GUI Programming with wxWidgets pdf Android is the Rising Star - Clearly Winning the Platform War! an important platform to develop my skills and knowledge. Good platform@ http://www.faadooengineers.com Nice platform to get knowledge

----------


## software-engineer

> is dot net plateform is better to choose then java sun microsystem as profession???


Hi [MENTION=4505]asim[/MENTION]- Dot Net is always a better platform in comparison to Java. If you are still a learner, there are ways to make your current programming experience more productive and fun. In my own personal opinion, I choose C# over Java. Why? Because it's more elegant than Java, despite the fact they share same characteristics.

There are some further information to support my opinion:

If you are interested in Crossplatform:

- There 's Compact Framework for small devices and Mono for MACos and Linux (and other platforms).

If you are interested in ease of use:

- You do not need to mess with different versions and SDK's (in relation to Java's Mobile, Standard, Enterprise Editions). There's simply .NET, Compact Framework and Mono, you code should be the same everywhere (at least the most common framework code).
That's what I call compile once run everywhere...

- Better and friendlier environment from console to IDE.

If you are in the right mood to try for yourself it would be better. But that's what I have found over time and stuck to .NET

 :O: 

Good luck in your career!

----------


## asim

i am a  beginner in c# . please guid me to develop myself at professional level in c# and .net frame works .like recommend some books and tools  techniques which are help full for me.
regards
asim

----------


## manucute

No, java sun miocrosystem is much better than c# and .NET platform

----------


## Saumya

> No, java sun miocrosystem is much better than c# and .NET platform


[MENTION=3526]manucute[/MENTION]- WHY? I dont think so!

can you substantiate your claim with some concrete facts??

Personally i have worked both on JAVA & DOT Net. Dot Net is much easier and faster to work on. Simple put, it is not as complex as JAVA. That is why more people prefer it over JAVA!

----------


## [FE].Zatak

i never worked on either but listened from many that java is almost obsolete.. and c# is most elegant lang. right now in this "windows world".

----------


## vinirulzzzz

Friends Java platform is better than .net platform, as you get cross independence while working with java...all server side technologies work on either linux or solaris....and you need to knw java for that...net fails in that perspective..

----------

